# [ODMP] Cook County Sheriff's Department, Illinois ~ January 4, 2006



## Guest (Jan 5, 2006)

A Patrol Officer with the Cook County Sheriff's Department was killed in the line of duty on January 4, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18111*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Patrol Officer James Knapp 
*Cook County Sheriff's Department
Illinois*
End of Watch: Wednesday, January 4, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 50
*Tour of Duty:* 16 years
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, January 4, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Patrol Officer James Knapp was killed when he was involved in a motor vehicle accident at 0615 hours at the intersection of 100th Place and 76th Avenue in Bridgeview, Illinois.

Patrol Officer Knapp was en route to the sheriff's substation in Bridgeview when his squad car collided with a semi-trailer truck. Patrol Officer Knapp was transported to Advocate Christ Hospital in Oak Lawn where he was pronounced dead.

Patrol Officer Knapp had served with the Cook County Sheriff's Police Department for 16 years and is survived by his wife and two children.

Agency Contact Information
Cook County Sheriff's Department
Richard J. Daley Center
50 W. Washington, Room 704
Chicago, IL 60602

Phone: (312) 603-6444

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

